# Need help to ID this cichlid...



## Groovylad (Dec 1, 2007)

I am having trouble identifying this cichlid, any help would be appreciated. I searched through the genus library and overall shape resembles Labidochromis profile...???










Thank you


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Copadichromis borleyi. Not a mbuna, it's a hap.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh, and a female by the look of it.


----------



## utimag (Jun 17, 2008)

I have to agree with SinisterKisses it's a female.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Without knowing the size of this fish, it's a bit premature to be guessing sex.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Fine...how big is it? It struck me as large enough to be showing some colour if it were a male by now.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

:wink: 3.5-4"... big enough to be sexable most of the time.


----------



## Groovylad (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you for the replies, I have 2 of them that came with the aquarium I bought and both are identical in colour, dark throughout the body with red in the fins though one is larger than the other.

After reading up on them it seems I have 2 females, the smallest is about 3.5 inches and the biggest is 4 inches...

Thank you all again for your assistance.


----------

